# My tshirt transfer fade about 50 percent in the first wash, what am i doing wrong?



## YouDecideDesign (Nov 18, 2010)

Im useing light transfer paper on a white tshirt, i am using a iron press set at the right temperature, i am waiting 24 hours and flipping the tshirts inside out when washing.
Im doing everything right according to the instructions.
I have made 5 tshirts and they have all faded on first wash to bearly any color or really light shade of what colour they were.
What am i doing wrong? how can i stop the shirts from doing this? do you have to seal them with something before washing?
any help will be appreciated 
Thanks in advance


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

YouDecide- 

Iron on transfers aren't the best quality for long lasting prints. You didn't mention what kind of paper it was.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What printer and inks are you using?


----------



## YouDecideDesign (Nov 18, 2010)

I am useing light transfer paper on white shirts.

The printer is a HP Deskjet 1050

I dont know about the ink brand though, i will try find out


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Its the printer.

you will need pigment ink .


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

David is correct...the HP ink will not work well for transfers...and I do not think you can get pigment ink for your HP. you can get an Epson with pigment ink for under $100...just don't get the Epson 1400 as it comes with claria ink which is NOT pigment. and use a quality paper...not one from the local office supply store...using a home iron will not give long lasting results either...reason is that you cannot the correct constant pressure and temp for the recommended time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

epson durabright inks. but really, inkjet transfers are pretty much entry level.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If the inks are washing out it's probably the IRON. Your ink has to cure. I've used many HP inkjet printers to make transfers. They work fine. The problem is you need a heat press. 

IRON's can't give you enough heat for the amount of time you need. 

It's my understanding that you're using an Iron because you mentioned Iron On transfer on your first post. More than likely, your HP has Dye ink. However, dye ink can work, and we've used it many times with great results.


----------



## etchnstitch (Mar 26, 2009)

I had similar problems and was told to make sure to pre-press the shirts. I usually press them 2 or 3 times for about 8-10 seconds each. This gets out moisture and chemicals from the shirts.

This helps but, these types of transfers still aren't as durable as a screen print.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So, Randy, are you talking about using an Iron or a heat press? Even with a Heat Press you prepress.

If you use an Iron, don't use any water or steam. However I fully recommend a heat press. You can get a good one for under $300 shipped.


----------



## etchnstitch (Mar 26, 2009)

Definitely a heat press. Transfers require heat AND pressure to ensure a good transfer of the design. You cannot control the pressure adequately with an iron.


----------



## UniqueTeez (Nov 26, 2009)

So the Epson 1400 NOT good for heat transfers? pics?


----------



## UniqueTeez (Nov 26, 2009)

I gotta 1400, had some customers come back said their shirts fade/ran! so its the ink in the 1400?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The OEM ink in the 1400 is NOT pigment it is what they call Claria ink and is water resistant as they say...but it is not suitable for out of the box inkjet transfers...you can buy refillable carts for this printer from .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began and at a pretty good price


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Charles, CIS stands for Continous Ink System and it's been in existance for many years. The DTG's use the system too. 

Sure Cobra is one of many suppliers who carries them, and upgrades several Epson Printers with them. 

We've used HP's and Epsons without Pigment ink. It really depends on the Paper, Ink and Heat Press. You need a quality Heat Press to get a good cure. Dye ink will cure if you press it right.

If you really want to avoid inkjet issues buy Plastisol transfers from a screen printer.


----------



## YouDecideDesign (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a iron press and its what i used for the shirts.
So it must be the ink in the printer or just cheap crappy paper maybe.
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## YouDecideDesign (Nov 18, 2010)

And what does 'the ink has to cure' mean? :S


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The ink has to cure at a certain tempature. If your iron doesn't get hot enough you're not going to cure it, and your ink will wash out. 

Also, if it's waterbased, and you don't get heat and airflow it won't cure (dry).


----------

